# error on accessing MySQL



## wendellanderson (Aug 20, 2013)

I installed MySQL 5.5.31 via SimpleGroupware 0.75 through ports on FreeBSD 9.1 (TrueOS), but cannot access the database, either directly with the command `mysql -u root -p'password'` or via the installed Webmin port 1.6.50;  both with error message:

```
"Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)".
```
How do I overcome this problem?


----------



## J65nko (Aug 20, 2013)

Usually you get this error when MySQL is not running. What is the output of `# ps -ax | grep mysql`?

If MySQL is running you should see something like:


```
1306 ??  Is       0:00.01 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe --defaults-extra-file=/var/db/mysql/my.cnf --user=mysql --d
 1425 ??  I        4:43.12 /usr/local/libexec/mysqld --defaults-extra-file=/var/db/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr/local --da
81718  0  RL+      0:00.00 grep mysql
```


----------

